

X-Ray Laser Turns Up the Heat to 3.6 Million Degrees - orky56
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/01/laser-3-million-degrees/

======
vannevar
The press release that the article summarizes can be found at
[https://news.slac.stanford.edu/press-release/world’s-most-
po...](https://news.slac.stanford.edu/press-release/world’s-most-powerful-x-
ray-laser-creates-2-million-degree-matter) . It goes into a little more
detail, including some brief comments on the implications for fusion research.

Fusion in my view is one of the two technologies that will have the greatest
impact on human progress in the 21st century. The other is evolutionary
computation (solving problems via genetic algorithms rather than conventional
analysis).

